# Damn rabbits!!



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Ckb3216 said:


> Does anyone know any way to keep rabbits from crapping all over my lawn without doing harm to my dogs???


keep your dogs out there more... and let the rabbits do the worrying


----------



## ChiefVOL (Jan 12, 2012)

Good one Tarheel: I have heard you can run a string around your yard at a heighth of 4-5", rabbits won't jump it. Dogs will tangle in once, then learn to avoid it - Silly rabbits


----------



## Ckb3216 (Nov 10, 2011)

TarheelTerp said:


> keep your dogs out there more... and let the rabbits do the worrying


Yeah I have two beagles that go nuts when they see them so the backyard is good. It's my front yard now


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

12 guage works wonders:yes:


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Where's Elmer Fudd when you need him? Wascally Wabbits.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

rusty baker said:


> Where's Elmer Fudd when you need him? Wascally Wabbits.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxiv3CBMS4M


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A great horned owl and a red tailed hawk hang out in my yard---No rabbits---I wish that they would eat more squirrels though--


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> A great horned owl and a red tailed hawk hang out in my yard---No rabbits---I wish that they would eat more squirrels though--


 
Squirrels put up too much of a fight for the hawk (usually) and they sleep at night when the owl is hunting( to bad) 
Now the rabbits are easy pickings for both:yes:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

chrisn said:


> 12 guage works wonders:yes:


Ayuh,.... I like my little Remington nylon lever action .22.....

Insteada .22 long rifles, I drop in .22 shorts....
It don't make much more noise than a CO2 gun, 'n knocks 'em Dead...
Not that many, or any would hear it anyways....


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... I like my little Remington nylon lever action .22.....
> 
> Insteada .22 long rifles, I drop in .22 shorts....
> It don't make much more noise than a CO2 gun, 'n knocks 'em Dead...
> Not that many, or any would hear it anyways....


True, the 12 gage is a little much, but it is hard to miss em. Can you still get birdshot for the .22?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Can you still get birdshot for the .22?


Oh Ya, Got those too....

Out to 50' or so, they work real well...
100'/ 150' to the back of the lot is abit of a reach for 'em though...
Still *LOUD* though, they carry the charge of .22 long rifles...

The .22 short are effective to the limits of my yard, through my scope,...
Single shot to the head kills are the norm...


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

If you have broadleaf weeds that rabbits favor in your yard the solution *may* be too eliminate them.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Bondo said:


> Still *LOUD* though, they carry the charge of .22 long rifles...


If scaring them off is enough...
a BB or pellet hitting an old pie pan hung low in a tree or two works well.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> 12 guage works wonders:yes:


But copper wire is so expensive.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

TarheelTerp said:


> keep your dogs out there more... and let the rabbits do the worrying


I have a 3 year old black-lab. He hates the rabbits, but they don't seem too scared of him. They quickly learned to just pop through the fence or under the deck and they are fine. He does get a hold of the babies though. Last year was the first time I saw more than the occasional rabbit in my yard. I had 2 full nests dug into my yard at opposite corners. Need to come up with a solution for this year. Wish I lived in open-spaces to shoot them, but the park and playground behind my house (and neighbors) make that a no-no. As it is, I might have to buy a trap.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Orrr .........you can leave Peter Cottontail alone and just think of it as free fertilizer for the lawn. Besides Easter coming and you won't get any chocolate if you are mean


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I'd have no problem with the rabbits if they weren't so destructive to my plants and landscaping. They even eat rosebushes!


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Silly rabbit...trix are for kids. Its too bad for them that they have to be such a nuisance. You can buy plastic owls to keep birds away, maybe it will work on them. Or moth balls tossed around the garden works on keeping cats out. That is if the dog is not too stupid to eat them


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Many brilliant UofI grads abandon their pets when they are graduated to the point there are thousands of stray cats and generations of ferile ones now. They do tend to thin the rabbit population some.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> But copper wire is so expensive.


 ha,ha:laughing:


----------



## myowneq (Dec 26, 2011)

You think rabbits are destructive, try an armadillo. I've been hunting him for two years now and evaded my trap and a professional trap. 

Funny thing is, wife had him cornered one time. He somehow ended up on porch. She opened the gate and let him go. *grrr*


----------



## Ckb3216 (Nov 10, 2011)

myowneq said:


> You think rabbits are destructive, try an armadillo. I've been hunting him for two years now and evaded my trap and a professional trap.
> 
> Funny thing is, wife had him cornered one time. He somehow ended up on porch. She opened the gate and let him go. *grrr*


Wow! Where are you located that you have an armadillo? I don't even think I have ever seen one in my life.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

myowneq 
Member

Join Date: Dec 2011
Location: Lafayette, LA
Posts: 39


----------

